# Oils for Soap



## elegantrose (Jan 7, 2009)

Just wondering if I use my YOung Living oils if there is still the health benefit in putting it in a soap.  Meaning would you advertise that you used very high quality oils or does it really not matter, does it only end up being a fragrance and no other benefits?


----------



## carebear (Jan 7, 2009)

well for starters Young Living are priced absurdly high - the magical super duper pure high quality EOs are the same that we get at a fraction of the price.  but whatever.

I guess it depends on what kind of benefit you are talking about - if you want a scent that promotes something or other they may still be "effective".  If you are looking for something else then I can't say.


----------



## honor435 (Feb 18, 2009)

elegantrose said:
			
		

> Just wondering if I use my YOung Living oils if there is still the health benefit in putting it in a soap.  Meaning would you advertise that you used very high quality oils or does it really not matter, does it only end up being a fragrance and no other benefits?



I also sell young living, it would cost too much to use, not sure if the benefit would be burned away by lye? They say the health benies stay better  if you use hp? i dont know if thats true, i used peace and calming and pachouli, no one liked the scent, they seem to like my "fake" fo better. I wouldnt waste your money, use your oils for healing, not soap.


----------



## carebear (Feb 18, 2009)

soap is a wash off product.  as in "gone in a flash" (or with a quick rinse LOL) plus the concentration in the soap is very low and you might not even smell many of them.  Certainly most (with few exceptions) won't linger.

what benies are you thinking might be there other than an "mmmm!" when you smell the bar?  

don't waste your money.  get your EOs from EOU (essentialoils.org) or NDA (newdirectionsaromatics.com) and use them for healing or whatever.  seriously.


----------

